# BUS - Grande West Transportation



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

Morning CMF!

As you know... my trading strategy is pretty boring and one of the only stocks I actively buy outside of TD E-Series is Goldcorp (where I move in under $16 and sell over $25-$30 Range with the flucuation of Gold Prices) but was recently told by someone i trust that Grande West Transportation is going to be a very strong stock despite its small cap status. 

Since i've purchased, they have nearly doubled in price (bought last fall) and announced a 112 Bus Deal with the Vancouver Transit System and have a record amounts of bids out. 

Several people are sharing target prices of over $1.00 - $1.40 in range even though their current EPS is quite week. 

Has anyone seen this company or heard anything about it? 

As always, I appreciate any feedback CMF has to share on here.. I am currently 50,000 Shares in.

Cheers

WC


----------



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

https://ca.finance.yahoo.com/q/h?s=bus.v


----------



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

No one had any insight to share on this but would add my 50k in shares went up nearly 5x from May 2016 making this my single biggest payout ever. 

 pooling money for the next goldcorp dip


----------

